# Maybe My Best Insect Macro?



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2012)

I actually took this a while back, and intended to post it, but apparently got distracted, as happens to me SO easily.  Then I just forgot and assumed I'd posted it. Today I was looking through some older stuff and re-discovered it.
I took this back in May, and had only had the macro lens for about a month or so. I've gotten more proficient with the lens and the flash since then--but this is still one of my two favorite insect shots.

Comments appreciated!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 26, 2012)

Love the water droplets. :thumbup:


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it would have been better if you had an umbrella and/or soft box.  

In all seriousness I like that shot. I won't even attempt any CC as macro is far from a strong suit of mine.


----------



## Overread (Sep 26, 2012)

Lovely shot and certainly a very fine capture! I'd certainly be proud of the result and heck you've not even clipped any of the insect nor its back leg. 

(I can see some grain around the background areas, but I've a feeling that is the result of this rubbishy screen I'm on just rearing its noisy display again rather than the actual photo - if it is the photo and others can see it then noise reduction will cure it without any trouble).


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome shot


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sharon, Very well done...  but the DOF on the insect is not as deep as it would have been, do to your wanting the droplets in focus also. If you had backed off a little distance wise, you could have had both! Very nice... you are really doing well...


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 26, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> I think it would have been better if you had an umbrella and/or soft box.



Just curious why you feel this way???


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Just curious why you feel this way???



It's an inside joke.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> jhodges10 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would have been better if you had an umbrella and/or soft box.
> ...



 It's cool, Charlie! I'm buying a lens from jhodges and told him I'd also just bought a softbox and a reflecting umbrella (AND my flash bracket--FINALLY!) and that I couldn't wait to get them, so that's why he suggested those--not because they would actually be useful on this shot!

And you're right about the DOF--but this shot was back in May; I think I've come a ways since then!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2012)

Overread said:


> Lovely shot and certainly a very fine capture! I'd certainly be proud of the result and heck you've not even clipped any of the insect nor its back leg.
> 
> (I can see some grain around the background areas, but I've a feeling that is the result of this rubbishy screen I'm on just rearing its noisy display again rather than the actual photo - if it is the photo and others can see it then noise reduction will cure it without any trouble).



Anyone else see a grainy background? I don't, but I don't know if it's my monitor or my vision--grain often has to be pretty bad for me to pick up on it because of my vision issues.

Oh, and thanks Overread!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 26, 2012)

The grainy background may just be the result of reducing the image for posting... either your software or your hosting.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 26, 2012)

OH! MY! He is a handsome fella. Those water droplets really add some perspective to how small he is and how BIG your details are! It's gorgeous!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> The grainy background may just be the result of reducing the image for posting... either your software or your hosting.



Problem is, I don't see it in the original, OR in the flickr file image--and it's hard to assess and/or fix what you can't see! 
I'm kinda tempted to try some noise reduction on the original, but I'm afraid that since I'm not even seeing the grain in the first place, I'd do more harm than good trying to "fix" it.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> OH! MY! He is a handsome fella. Those water droplets really add some perspective to how small he is and how BIG your details are! It's gorgeous!



Thanks, I appreciate that!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 26, 2012)

sm4him said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > The grainy background may just be the result of reducing the image for posting... either your software or your hosting.
> ...



If you're shooting & editing in raw, you should be able to un-'fix' it.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



True enough. 
I *think* I'd already started shooting raw by that time. Guess I'll hunt down that file when I have time and give it a try.
Check that. It's not really that I'd have to "find" the file--just more a matter of motivation. I'm on my Toshiba laptop, and PS is on my Mac, which isn't even on. So, it can wait, and if I still remember it later, I'll give it a go.


----------



## ibmike150 (Sep 28, 2012)

480sparky said:


> The grainy background may just be the result of reducing the image for posting... either your software or your hosting.



Yeah it's only in areas of color change so it was most likely from poor compression on the upload. I cannot see it on my MacBook Pro screen but on my editing monitors it's there. Great shot regardless!


----------



## tacosanchez (Sep 29, 2012)

This is brilliant!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 29, 2012)

tacosanchez said:


> This is brilliant!



Thanks, taco! I appreciate that!


----------

